# Do not read!



## Sathos (Sep 27, 2005)

*My writings*

Or wait, maybe you should read it  

This is my attempt at writing a story. I have no idea how long it will be, but I'm guessing it will be a short story as opposed to a novel. The last time I tried to write something was about 6 years ago (failed attempt), and I've never been one to write with grammar and punctuation in mind, so I've probably made a few mistakes. Not to mention the fact that I lack talent when it comes to creativity  Anyways, here it is. Comments and (constructive) criticisms are welcome.

* * *

Jasrim watched her closely, worry shining conspicuously in his eyes. She looked deeply pained, like a child whose cherished dog had just drowned or met some similarly unfortunate fate. Lyrian seemed a different person from the lighthearted girl he had met only two years ago. Beginning at the moment her family disowned her, she had entered a downwards spiral of events that was causing her immense devastation. The most recent of these events had been the death of Garald, and the descent of Alowyn, who had always carried such light with him everywhere, into hell in search of him. Even Alowyn was surely not capable of brightening the depths of hell, and it was likely that he would never return on his own, let alone with Garald in tow. Sorrowfully, Jasrim and Lyrian had stumbled to an inn, just far enough to avoid viewing the horrible cave into which Alowyn had ventured. Remaining within the safety of the inn, Jasrim had managed to turn Lyrian’s mind away from the pain, even making her laugh a few times (though never like she used to laugh); up until now. Why, oh why, had the chubby innkeeper with the kind face and good intentions asked? With the most simple, innocent question he could have asked that summer morning, the man had thrown Lyrian back into her deep anguish, caused her to recall everything. “What will you do next?” It seemed a harmless question, but planning the future meant reflecting on the past, and Lyrian had thus far been surviving by thinking only of the present moment.

* * *
Lyrian lowered her eyes, trying to concentrate on an imperfection in the wood floor. _Don’t meet his eyes, no matter what. You cannot afford to._ She knew if she looked at him, he would cry; maybe even try to hug her. He always did. Lyrian reflected remorsefully that she once would have welcomed Jasrim’s warmth, taken comfort in it. Even when he cried, everything would be all right, because she had always been the strong one, completely capable of pulling him through whatever emotional swamp he walked. But now… who would rescue her from this pain? If Jasrim cried, she just might end up crying too, and neither of them would be capable of consoling the other. 

“M’lady?” she heard the innkeeper prompt. _Oh yeah… what will I do next?_ Swiftly, unexpectedly, a thought rushed into her head. _No… No. But then again… Damn! Why are you thinking like this? Before, you would have pushed such a thought out of your head in utter disgust and revulsion. Don’t deny it. You know you would._ Lyrian squinted her eyes, trying not to listen to her mind. Could she really consider such a thought? Perhaps, but she could not tell Jasrim, for a certainty. Yes. She would tell him that she needed to go to a place sacred to her ancestors. It was not a lie. And then… she shook her head. _You can’t tell him that part yet. If he comes with you, as you very well know he will, tell him when you arrive._ Nodding in agreement with her own thoughts, Lyrian looked up at Jasrim.

* * *
Alowyn squeezed his eyes shut, unwilling to gaze at the pitch darkness broken only by the ghastly light surrounding the horrors that lay before him; unnamed perversions of nature that cackled in glee at his every whimper. Feeling one of the… _abominations_ was the only word to describe them… drawing near him, reaching out to force open his eyelids, Alowyn lashed out desperately, raking his nails along flesh that could not rightly be called that. The abomination leapt back with a phlegm-filled gurgle of surprise; likely it had not expected that he would be able to move. Breathing heavily, Alowyn staggered painfully to his feet and resumed his limping run. He winced as feet bloated and swelling gained yet more scratches and gashes, and wept bitterly at the horrendous sound of their laughter behind him; such were a few of the consequences of entering hell, and yet Alowyn told himself that if it would bring the one who had protected his happiness back to him, it would be worth it. Pushing any doubts out of his mind, Alowyn continued forwards deeper into the darkness.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 27, 2005)

You really can't do that, m'dear...title something "Don't read this!"  


I like it though. A little choppy in a few small places but altogether BUENO.


----------



## Sathos (Sep 27, 2005)

I can't?  *goes to see if the title can be changed*

Thank you  I don't think much of this story, but it's the first idea I've had since 7th or 8th grade, sooo my writing skills aren't what I'd like them to be. Still, I'm having fun writing this.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 27, 2005)

No, well, you _can_, as in you're allowed to, but you shouldn't...'tis contradictory, in't it?


----------



## Sathos (Sep 27, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> No, well, you _can_, as in you're allowed to, but you shouldn't...'tis contradictory, in't it?



Ah I see. Well, I can't seem to change the title of the thread, but if any mods want to change it to 'Sathos' Writings' or something like that they're welcome to


----------

